# Best bettas- pics



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I know you have some amazing pics of bettas that are totally gorgeous, but I really find it troublesome to have to sift through a bajillion posts in order to find the pics. Do you think you could post them here? It would be so awesome to see your pretty fish!

(we can use this as a sticky or something in order to organize your awesome pics).


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I really wanted to buy a half moon, but for 50 bucks I can't justify it! So I settled on a $10 dragon scale. Here he is. I will try to post better pics of him in a little bit!










Can you tell he's stressed, fresh from his move from the pet store??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

um, he's not exactly one of the petstore's dragon scales... He's a veiltail. most dragon scales are hmpk. Here's some pics of my bettas! http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535 I hope you didn't buy him for 10 bucks from a link store...


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I got him for 10 bucks from a local store that had a shady past but has REALLY impressed the hell out of me since moving. They are knowledgeable and cheap (cept for plants). IDK I wasn't in the mood to go shopping and didn't have the time today, plus I like how his tail has a black outline at the back. He looks blue and red in some light, but has that gold tinge to all his scales. 

He's fitting in very well here in the tank so far- he is staying near the top, occasionally going down to the bottom. He knows to leave the black shark and newts alone, and only occasionally flares his gills at the flag fish.

What is the difference between a veil tail and a dragon scale? The price difference between this one and a solid color boring one was only like 3 dollars, so no sweat off my brow.

Also, I'm SUPER jealous of your blue and black one. Did you breed it??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

you mean pulcher? Well, a veiltail can be a dragon scale, but for 10 dollars, you should get a hmpk or plakat.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, pulcher I guess. I was told that dragon scales are the ones where you can see each individual scale on them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say metallics are dragons.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Metallics and Dragons are similar but are two different things. Dragons have a thick white layer to the scales like armour where the metallics have a shiny iredescence covering the scales. For a more detailed description click on this link. http://www.bettas4all.nl/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=998


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

So my dude is a metallic veiltail? neat. I just like the black outline on the back of his tail. So great!!

He's so awesome. Still doin well! I think he may have figured out "okay this fish is mean and this fish I can be mean to" faster than any other (except the black shark, who just runs things like a boss)


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Ponera said:


> I really wanted to buy a half moon, but for 50 bucks I can't justify it!


YIKES! No way... I would never pay 50 bucks for a betta.

After reading that, It would hurt you to know how much I paid for that guy


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> YIKES! No way... I would never pay 50 bucks for a betta.
> 
> After reading that, It would hurt you to know how much I paid for that guy


Ohhh be nice. Tell me! I live in Alberta, where the fish and reptile/amphibian communities have demonstrated to me that they care about 2 things: inbreeding to make more money and fitting as many animals into a small space as possible with minimal die-off.

So I'm not exactly spoiled for choice! That said... there are people out there who are legitimately awesome.

also: what does a grey shubunkin look like??


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

ok... you ready ?

I paid 4 dollars for him on a Black Friday Special... lol It was an offer I couldnt turn down

But normally they got any wheres from $12-$20 out here.



Ponera said:


> also: what does a grey shubunkin look like??


Like a Shubunkin thats grey 

No honestly I gotta snap some shots of him, i've yet to see any other goldfish like him... can't even find a pic online... he was the only one that stood out and still a baby so I grabbed him!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Black friday sales, you Americans and your reasons to trample people that love wal-mart in and around make-belief (non-canadian) thanksgiving HONESTLY!

Seriously, nice find man!

Given local prices, etc, I really feel I stole this Betta. I base this on, of course, no expierence other than noting pretty Betta prices increasing. Quality ++? I dunno. Anyways, I can't snap a photo of this dude without the gold color...yet his is more blue than red/gold. WHAT DO?

edit: what matters is that I like him and how he deals with his tank-mates. I await to see full results, but I am still pleased with him. ALSO HE IS PRETTY. Lol.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's very pretty. I got my male pulcher for 9 dollars and my male draco for 9 dollars also. Pulcher wasn't on sale, but draco was on sale on halloween.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

That's awesome!

So far I am loving how this guy looks in my tank. He is kinda being a bit of a bully today though. Lucky everything else in the tank is MUCH faster than him and the black shark still calls down the thunder on him (but not the flag fish...) every now and again!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

This is Phineas, but he's not looking quite so nice right now with his tail all chomped up


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

A few of my beauties past and present!! 

Some Boys I currently have:

Tang









Patriot









Julian









Bling









Bandit










And a few of my favorites from the past that I no longer have either because I sold them, adopted them out or they passed on


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

And a few more from the past! I've been keeping bettas for a long time so I have a lot of past bettas, these are just some of my favorites!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

you got rid of the green one? I forget the name... Wasn't it logan?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Lots of beautiful Bettas on here 
As soon as I get the chance I'll post a few of my old guys, and my current boy. It's difficult on dial-up 

I've had a few bettas in the past, but no where near as many as Flare,

First was a male blue veiltail names Bubbles,
2nd was a Yellow crowntail named Prince
3rd was a cambodian crowntail Xavier
4th was a red and black halfmoon/doubletail Liam
5th was a red doubletail named Radar
and now I have a purple and white halfmoon named Pixle.

all where petstore finds, radar and liam came from a really high quality fish specialty store in my area, it's awesome, all the fish are amazingly well taken care of there


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Picture album*

If you're up late and can't fall asleep, here's the last 4 years of some of my Bettas. Not the same as counting sheep but it might give sweet Betta dreams! http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc486/Irchin/


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

i just posted my new betta! you should check out my thread


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Chard, I am super jealous. That is one amazing betta!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Rainbow Betta*

I just pulled this guy from the growout tank a couple days ago. White, Orange, Pink, Red, Purple, Lavender, Light Blue; Dark Blue and Black. Talk about your Multi-colored!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ya'all know ya gots some ugly dang fish don'cha.......lol
i was looking at some of the pics here...some really good shots....and good shots don't always come easy.....chard....you need to clean your lens...lol..
i would like to see those that compete in the POTM and TOTM contests start taking fish pics to see how good they can get ; and then go to their tanks and look for unique shots to take..and take..and take..and take until they can consistantly get quality shots like many of these pics...

nice fish guys...and great pics to share with us..


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Lohachata, do you think this could be stickied? I really feel that this breed is like the definition of "beauty comes first" and as such, a picture repository of just bettas would be nice for nooblets like me!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of some of mine


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

that one with transparent fins is so neat!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kiss me da'ling!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Love it Chard!


----------

